# Kiwi Clogs Pattern



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Thanks to the overwhelming response to my knitted clogs.I think this is the easiest way to get the pattern to people.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you so much! Now all I have to do is figure out how to make them bigger!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks-they are really cute. Do you know how I can give that pdf download a quarter turn? I'm flummoxed. Anyone?


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Right click the download and you'll see how you can do that. But I printed it out just the way it is and turned the printed page, lol


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern - now have to figure out to make them bigger.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Carolyn Rose. We appreciate you!


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Knitto said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern - now have to figure out to make them bigger.


When you figure that out, could you please let us know, lol


----------



## ToniB (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you very much !! Appreciate you taking the time to send this to EVERYONE. This has been a fun development
to watch. Something so simple as a pair of Knitted Clogs creating such a stir for knitters EVERYWHERE. Thank you again.
You just made my day.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Carolyn Rose you are a dear
To put your printed pattern here
To those of you a bit more wise
And will be able to change the size
I beg, I plead I ask you humbly
Please share that info with this "dumbly".


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

I want some.. Any patterns for adults?


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!--I think all of us that will be working on these should keep up the "chatter" about them on the blog, what type of yarn people are using, easy tips or problems we encounter--make it a KP project!! karenknit


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

If you have Microsoft Office/Word:
Try downloading the pattern, save it to a folder. Open the document then up on the task bar go to "View". Select "rotate" then save it (click file then save).


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Carolyn!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much Carolyn Rose.



Carolyn Rose said:


> Thanks to the overwhelming response to my knitted clogs.I think this is the easiest way to get the pattern to people.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much Carolyn Rose.



Carolyn Rose said:


> Thanks to the overwhelming response to my knitted clogs.I think this is the easiest way to get the pattern to people.


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the clog pattern and the fun we had on the posting.


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Thanks to the overwhelming response to my knitted clogs.I think this is the easiest way to get the pattern to people.


Thank you so much. . .what an overwhelming response you had on these! :thumbup: My grandkids will love them!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Carolyn!!!!


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

If someone figures out to increase the pattern for adults would you please post that also. I know that there are many of us who would really appreciate it. Thanks.
Kay


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Carolyn Rose you are a dear
> To put your printed pattern here
> To those of you a bit more wise
> And will be able to change the size
> ...


Oh Schatzie you are no "dumbly"....I love your little verse


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Schatzie, Re-read posts. Someone addressed this. Also, if you have a printer, you can usually enlarge on that, or take to print shop to enlarge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Carolyn Rose, Thanks so much. It is a great pattern and hope to make these before our next cool weather season.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

mamaski said:


> If someone figures out to increase the pattern for adults would you please post that also. I know that there are many of us who would really appreciate it. Thanks.
> Kay


Hi,
I agree with you Kay, BTW I can see anther 15 pages coming up with the enlarging of the pattern to an adult size...ggg!!

Thanks ever so much Carolyn for sharing the pattern.
Yvonne
PS Got any other nice patterns you have tucked away...we would love to see them


----------



## cats (May 10, 2011)

Thanks sooo much! Now can any one do the math to make them for adults? I am a beginner but would love to try these


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> Thanks-they are really cute. Do you know how I can give that pdf download a quarter turn? I'm flummoxed. Anyone?


1. I clicked on download, right clicked, clicked print and it came out sideways on A4 sheet with small print.

2. I clicked on download, right clicked, clicked print, and QUICKLY clicked on PREFERENCES, change to landscape instead of portrait, and it printed it the right way up on A4 and larger print.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Irene
(have teenagers who are IT savvy)


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Elenor said:


> Thank you so much! Now all I have to do is figure out how to make them bigger!


On Ravelry there is a pattern for Kid to Adult size

"KID AND ADULT SASQUATCH BOOTIES "

this may help with enlarging the Kiwi Clog as it may offer comparison info.

Ravelry has 9 pages of knit adult slippers.

Hope this helps
Irene
:hunf: :roll:


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Thanks to the overwhelming response to my knitted clogs.I think this is the easiest way to get the pattern to people.


Hi Carolyn Rose, I had just been looking through all your responses asking for a copy of your Kiwi clogs Pattern. I think you made the right choice by putting in the main topics for us all to down load. I also downloaded a copy to so I send my thanks to you. You would have been tied to your computer for days emailing to everyone who asked for a copy. I'm from accross the Tasman in Australia.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

I would also like to thank you for sharing this pattern and I am with all the others who would like to work out how to enlarge it.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Thankyou so much for the Kiwi Clogs pattern. It is very cold here in Te Kuiti tonight so I am going to knit a pair for each of my two little grandsons who live here also.
I sent my little grandson in Melbourne a little pair of felted wool slippers which were made in Napier and they had sheepskin lined inner soles. He really loves them. I think I will put some sheepskin inner soles into these clogs as well.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Dear Carolyn Rose, Thank you so much. I have just printed your clog pattern. Now let's hope I will be able to knit them. xxx


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

thank-you


----------



## Iltcrft (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, they are really cute!
Iltcrft


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern.I'll definitely be making them as Christmas gifts!


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks very much, am looking forward to making them real soon. Cheers


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Elenor said:


> Right click the download and you'll see how you can do that. But I printed it out just the way it is and turned the printed page, lol


 :lol:


----------



## sandyfair (May 8, 2011)

Thank you Carolyn Rose, my grandkids in New England will love these, just think because of you kids all over the world will be wearing them, and quite a few adults also! You are the Queen of KP, don't think I've seen such a long thread posted.


----------



## Fionajane (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you - can't wait to try this pattern. What size does this pattern make? Have a great day!


----------



## gwr24 (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you happen to know the gauge for this pattern? I would like to try different yarn than in pattern. Thanks.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Carolyn Rose you are a dear
> To put your printed pattern here
> To those of you a bit more wise
> And will be able to change the size
> ...


Too cute!


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Thank you Thank you...can't wait to start them.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

LindaS8876 said:


> jeanmb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks-they are really cute. Do you know how I can give that pdf download a quarter turn? I'm flummoxed. Anyone?
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for the rotated Kiwi clogs. This is my 3rd print-out.
It is the best one yet. Larger print too. Thanks again xxx


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Carolyn,
Thank you so much for sharing your clog pattern. Can't wait to get started on them for the grandchildren!


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

I also would like to know how to increase the size as I have several grandchildren who are older than 3. I have no clue how to adjust a pattern to make them fit 4-10 yrs. old.
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## willekeo (Mar 8, 2011)

newkntr said:


> If you have Microsoft Office/Word:
> Try downloading the pattern, save it to a folder. Open the document then up on the task bar go to "View". Select "rotate" then save it (click file then save).


Another possibility: I have macs and on my computer "ROTATE" left or right, is not found under VIEW but under TOOLS.


----------



## jday (Jan 21, 2011)

Once you open the download and see the pattern right click and choose rotate clockwise from the drop down list. Then at the top of the window you will see the magnification of 43%, click on the arrow and then click 100%.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Printed out with no problems Thanks very much Kiwi.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH Carolyn!!!!! I will put the pattern to much use..


----------



## BlueBird (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Carolyn Rose-appreciate you sharing with us-It was lots of fun.


----------



## kikimoo (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you, im going to started on them right away.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the Clog pattern. Thanks for the Mac help! Amazing what you can get at KP.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I just printed from Adobe and it printed just fine. I didn't do a thing to change the orientation or enlarge.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for te pattern. Tabatha


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

When on Adobe Reader, on the upper row of tabs, one says View. Click that. Then click rotate and chose the direction you want to turn. It turns 1/4 each time. Good luck.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you so very much


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

YOU ARE THE BEST! Thanks so much

Laney in Ohio
lo'l


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

THANKS!! Can't wait to get started. :-D


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> Thanks-they are really cute. Do you know how I can give that pdf download a quarter turn? I'm flummoxed. Anyone?


I just printed it out. It came out the right way, but if you are going to put in you files just download and then when it is in your system you can rotate.


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Thanks to the overwhelming response to my knitted clogs.I think this is the easiest way to get the pattern to people.


The download isn't working.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

I just printed and it came out the right way


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

i guess i really missed out. there is no pattern here on this posting. where can i find it? thanks


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Carolyn Rose, thank you for sharing this pattern.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

go to page one and you will see download


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

got it! thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LindaS8876 said:


> jeanmb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks-they are really cute. Do you know how I can give that pdf download a quarter turn? I'm flummoxed. Anyone?
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Carolyn Rose thank you so much for the pattern. I hope to make them for my friend who is expecting latter this year and for my nephew who's wife who is also expecting(when I say making for friend and nephew's wife I really mean their offspring). One of my yarn suppliers has a special on some baby yarn.


----------



## reneeschwoeble (Apr 10, 2011)

Just hit the print icon, go to properties, select landscape and your pattern will print correctly.

Have a great day. I'm a new knitter and don't know a thing.

Renee


----------



## Anne Moir (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you so very much for providing the kiwi clogs pattern - I shall be knitting them in every colour you can think of from my double knit stash of left over wool and using them to raise money for charity! Anne x


----------



## Writer (Apr 26, 2011)

Carolyn Rose, thanks so much for the pattern. Can't wait to do these up.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Just right click the pdf pattern itself and click rotate about half way down


----------



## JennaRayne (Apr 15, 2011)

watching this to see how to enlarge them for adults ... I know several friends and family I can make these for


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

JennaRayne said:


> watching this to see how to enlarge them for adults ... I know several friends and family I can make these for


Me too!!!


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks so much, Carolyn Rose! Once I knock out a pair as printed, I hope to understand how to make them bigger - as in my size! I made a pair of the popular felted clogs but I am allergic to wool so I needed a pattern to make an unfelted pair.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just a quick question- how much of the 50g ball would be used for 1 pair? Will I be able to get 2 pairs of baby sizes fro one ball? I'm not good at judging this kind of thing yet.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern,have a great day/night.kathy


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns. Did you make any for yourself and if so how did you adjust the pattern for a women? Junellen


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Thnnks for the pattern. You all are so creative. But I still love the site. Such wonderful people here.


----------



## sheoguey (May 12, 2011)

sure! assuming you're viewing it with adobe Reader:
Click on View in the top row and in that pull-down, click Rotate view... clockwise.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I am thrilled to have it. My grandchildren will all be wearing a pair soon. GrannyAnnie


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Also thought about putting sheepskin as a replacement for the sole. Will try on another pair.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Carolyn Rose for the pattern. I love trying different patterns x


----------



## Mady (Mar 21, 2011)

Carolyn, thank you so much for posting the clog pattern. It is much appreciated. I have eleven great grandchildren and this sure is a Christmas gift. Thanks again ,

Mady


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Carolyn Rae, you are an angel! 
Thanks for the pattern!

Elle


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Carolyn Rose. You have a lovely name!
WVBetty


----------



## lovingcamp (May 27, 2011)

I hit the print button and then proprieties and changed from portrait to landscape and it printed out perfect.


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks so much!!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you so much "Newkntr" for the computer help!!!!
So much I do not know and I appreciate your help on this. judy in oz


----------



## johink24 (May 25, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern. Love the slippers.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, and the turned copy. I liked the poem requesting help...cute.


----------



## debknitter57 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dear Carolyn,
I have been waiting with bated breath for this cute pattern! You are an angel and have made many of us very happy  knitters!
God Bless you!
Debbie Romaneschi


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Also thought about putting sheepskin as a replacement for the sole. Will try on another pair.


I got my last lot of sheepskin pieces from Classic Sheepskins in Napier.
I just called in and they let me go through their scaps so I could pick out picks that suited me.
They also have the soles ready cut and punched which they turn into cute little slippers themselves.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Also thought about putting sheepskin as a replacement for the sole. Will try on another pair.


To increase the size of these clogs, why not use a double strand of yarn and a larger needle size.
[Using chunky yarn and size 6mm needles?]


----------



## rjaknit (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, I am also intrigued with the Clogs pattern, but I can't open the pattern, but no matter - as I found a new book called "Knit a Dozen Plus Slippers", and guess what? On the cover is a picture of the Clogs!!!
I found this in the 2011 Summer Preview issue of "Patternworks" . What a coincidence.!!
Thanks for introducing all of us to "Clogs"..
rja


----------



## Clari (Feb 13, 2011)

CR thanks so much. Plan to try them soon. You were very kind to make this available in this way. I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

rjaknit said:


> Hi, I am also intrigued with the Clogs pattern, but I can't open the pattern, but no matter - as I found a new book called "Knit a Dozen Plus Slippers", and guess what? On the cover is a picture of the Clogs!!!
> I found this in the 2011 Summer Preview issue of "Patternworks" . What a coincidence.!!
> Thanks for introducing all of us to "Clogs"..
> rja


Hi RJA,
Would you be able to let us know how many sts to cast on for the sole, heel and toe for an adult slipper please, and then we will all be 'happy little campers'...ggg
unless of course some-one has worked out the numbers.
TIA
Yvonne


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

just to say thank you for the pattern


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

I have just knitted a pair of the clogs for my 6 year old grandson. I used two strands of yarn,One was 8 ply pure wool and the other was mohair and knitted them with 5.5mm needles. I used the smallest size in the pattern and they fitted him perfectly. He really loved them and said he had the cosiest feet in the world!
I will now knit a pair for his 7 year old brother using the same thick yarn but I will use the bigger size [more stitches] for him.


----------



## kittyrose (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I gather that you have a pattern for different sizes of this clog.



heather.kearins said:


> I have just knitted a pair of the clogs for my 6 year old grandson. I used two strands of yarn,One was 8 ply pure wool and the other was mohair and knitted them with 5.5mm needles. I used the smallest size in the pattern and they fitted him perfectly. He really loved them and said he had the cosiest feet in the world!
> I will now knit a pair for his 7 year old brother using the same thick yarn but I will use the bigger size [more stitches] for him.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I found the recipe for Lemon Drizzle Cake tonight, and straight away tried it out. Such an easy recipe, and so delicious. I actually baked them as muffins rather than a bar cake, and I used olive oil instead of butter.

I will bake them often. We find the most unusual hints and tips on a knitting site LOL Thank you xxx


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Hi ladie,

Have I missed the pattern for larger size clogs yet. Been away, Thanks karenknit


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Hi ladie,
> 
> Have I missed the pattern for larger size clogs yet. Been away, Thanks karenknit


Don't think so, I've been watching too!


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Elenor said:


> I gather that you have a pattern for different sizes of this clog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I used the same pattern but by changing the yarn to being much thicker and using the bigger needle size, the clog size was much larger.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Elenor said:


> Thank you so much! Now all I have to do is figure out how to make them bigger!


How funny Elenor! I was thinking the same thing, ...

:thumbup: Ingrid


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

Thank you.
I think I'll knit a little pair for my granddaughter


----------



## rjaknit (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,
Am sorry, but I do not have the pattern for the clog slippers. I merely mentioned that I saw a picture of them on a book cover. Wsh I had the pattern. Guess I'll have to 
purchase the slipper pattern book....  
rja


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

I have it let me know , [email protected] with a PM


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Hey Carolyn Rose ,this is another Thank -you ,so much

After surfing the net ,for a two needle ,nice ,cute , and different booties pattern , the last few days .

eureka !







I've found yours many many thanks :thumbup:


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Lynn, 

I have misplaced the pattern and now have someone to make them for, could you post the pattern, i am sure there are many interested, especially the newbies! thanks so much Have a gret day! karenknit


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Lynn,
> 
> I have misplaced the pattern and now have someone to make them for, could you post the pattern, i am sure there are many interested, especially the newbies! thanks so much Have a gret day! karenknit


She posted the pattern in a separate topic. Go to search, then type in kiwi clogs pattern and you'll see it. there will be a download.

Karen


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

go it, thanks so much. Have a great day--try to stay out of the heat. We are only expecting 96 today, much better than 107 we have had the past week here in Nebraska! karenknit


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

give me a day or so i have one more place to look i have the whole book, thank you


----------

